# where to find dog box door louvers?



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum I dont post on here much...

I am looking to build my own dog trailer and want the adjustable louvers for the doors.

Does anyone know where I can find those?

I know all of the big name dog box companies have to get them from somewhere.

Thanks

Peter Willett


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

I am also looking for a good exhaust fan like the big companies use if anyone might know where to find that also.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.dogboxparts.com/

Carl


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

willett said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong forum I dont post on here much...
> 
> I am looking to build my own dog trailer and want the adjustable louvers for the doors.
> 
> ...


Should have both items.......

http://www.dogboxparts.com/

Coveyrise64


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

didn't know such a place existed I did a google search and as usual gave me a bunch of crap

thanks a lot guys


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone know where to find the long louvers for side ventilation?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Austin Hardware is another good source, but don't know if they have louvers.

http://www.austinhardware.com/index.cfm


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

willett said:


> anyone know where to find the long louvers for side ventilation?


Russ at dogboxparts actually was able to combine a couple 2 louver ones that were 12" wide for me into one. This is what was on my order form and he charges a little more to connect them and for the continuous drip channel.

12-2 louvers with the connected end to end with one continuous drip channel.


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

kind of getting off topic now but for breezeway do yall suggest going with the gas shocks or just "flip springs" as I call them.

If gas shocks, where do yall suggest finding the short ones for an 8-12" tall breezway?


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> Russ at dogboxparts actually was able to combine a couple 2 louver ones that were 12" wide for me into one. This is what was on my order form and he charges a little more to connect them and for the continuous drip channel.
> 
> 12-2 louvers with the connected end to end with one continuous drip channel.


good idea thanks


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Pretty sure Russ can get you the gas struts too. He used to build the Crow River dog boxes.


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

I just sent him an email asking what all he can get. Guess I should have just done that in the first place. 

Thanks guys for all the help I'll post up pics when completed


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

willett said:


> kind of getting off topic now but for breezeway do yall suggest going with the gas shocks or just "flip springs" as I call them.
> 
> If gas shocks, where do yall suggest finding the short ones for an 8-12" tall breezway?



http://www.austinhardware.com/index.cfm?SubCatID=90&Hardware Sub-Category=Eberhard Gas Springs&CID=6&Hardware Category=Gas Springs


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got a custom designed Northstar box that I had designed with a breezeway. The gas shocks originally spec'd out for the breezeway were too strong for the doors and affected the way it closed. I brought it back in and had Northstar put kick stands that hold the breezeway doors open and they work great. Especially if you're building this box yourself, positioning the gas shocks can be a pain and this was a quick and very simple alternative. BTW, The guys at Northstar were great to work with and very receptive to my ideas.


----------

